# venus flytrap



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

hey everybody i just got a venus flytrap today and was wondering if i could put it in with my dart frogs? actually it came with 2 other carnavor plants, the sundew and the pitcher plant. they are really neat and all 3 need high humidity, bright light, and moist soil. so i thought hey it would do great in my dart frogs tank cuz it also could get food from some left over fruit flies. the only thing is im not sure if it can be with dart frogs. so thats why im asking 

thanks

sorry i had to post it again cuz it was in the wrong place


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

A quick 2 second search yielded these 2 posts (among others)...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/34067-venus-fly-trap-questions.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/24391-will-venus-fly-trap-fine-terrarium.html


----------

